# stand alone documents



## sundaey (Oct 3, 2008)

hello everyone,
I was just wondering if anyone can tell me where I can get proof that when you code documents, that you can only use what is on that specific document, you cannot use prior E/M visits, etc.
(stand alone document)

thanks!


----------

